# First Build - Elmer's Fancy



## thefishhunter (Jun 23, 2009)

Whoooo hooo! Here's my production supervisor doing his best Vanna White impression.. I think he's prouder of it than I am.







If you think you did awesome job on something, take a macro picture of it with a 7 megpixel camera then look at it full screen. I loved the looks of the thing, the stainless on the brass,etc, etc...

Now all I see is toolmarks, burrs, etc. Gonna have to give another once over or two to finish it all up perfect...It looks really good from 2+ foot away 











I think this is a great first project if your gonna make something from scratch.. the only thing I actually had to buy was the 5-40 tap. Everything else was scrap bits, and donor click pen ;D I found a bunch of brass as a scrap yard that someone had used for hammer drifts!

BTW - I drilled and tapped the base 1/4-20 and used a screw instead of a press fit, then I took a scrap screw, turned it on the lathe, polished it up, and then used the "Flame Bluing" trick from the italian Watchmaker on here to blue the screw. It ended up looking really cool against the brass.


----------



## itowbig (Jun 23, 2009)

i love it . that super looks mighty proud there. thanks for showing us the pics.
what is the cylinder made from.


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Jun 24, 2009)

Fishhunter,
 :bow: :bow: :bow:
Great first engine, I wish mine had been as nice.
Dave


----------



## Maryak (Jun 24, 2009)

Fishhunter,

Great shot of the proud apprentice. :bow: The engine is great too. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 24, 2009)

It looks great from any distance. The smile on the super's face says it all !! Congrats on a great engine :bow:

Bill


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 24, 2009)

That 's a great first effort. I know what you mean about taking close up pictures, they sure show the scratches and tool marks. Yours looks very good up close. 
gbritnell


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 24, 2009)

What a great first engine. Great job! Thm: Thm:


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 24, 2009)

GREAT LOOKING ENGINE ;D :bow:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 24, 2009)

Great job!
Now that it's completed...is your super available?


----------



## PhillyVa (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice engine....Kids smile...Priceless :big:

Regards

Philly


----------



## Foozer (Jun 24, 2009)

thefishhunter  said:
			
		

> Whoooo hooo! Here's my production supervisor doing his best Vanna White impression.. I think he's prouder of it than I am.



Looks like he'll be carting it around the 'hood for a "Show and Tell"

Nice Job


Robert


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 24, 2009)

Great job !! Of course you have to post a video now  Thm:

Mike


----------



## hotchip (Jun 24, 2009)

HEY ! ! ! ! Now that my friends, is a really great first engine. You did
all of us proud. Now I need to get the lathe and mill turning. 

Thanks for sharing with us. I've 5 of those supervisors waiting for me
to make them something. I only hope I can do as well as you. Carlos


----------



## rake60 (Jun 24, 2009)

Great looking engine fishhunter!

I'd be careful around that production supervisor.
He reminds me of an inspector I used to have to please....


Rick


----------



## thefishhunter (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks all for the wonderful comments (my wife read 'em and then read 'em to my son. who was very proud.) And thanks for the inspiration and advice.

*I've only been able to get my engine back after promising him to make him one of his own*.

The cylinder is made from 316 SS, I'm in the subsea business and it seems like everything is made from CRS. I picked up a scrap bar of 17MM hex bar and was going to make the whole thing out of it, however , after having created two of the bodies from it and breaking 4 off 1/16" drills in the process. I relented and made it from some scrap brass.

Everythign that rotates is carbon steel, the bodies from brass, and the little 5-40 nut is aluminum.


----------

